# Polyester Lining and Bag?



## AsianBearCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Is polyester fine for hedgehogs? If not, why? Also what can I do to hold down hedgehog lining?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Polyester probably isn't a good option for a cage liner. Maybe someone else can weigh in here, bit I think it probably wouldn't absorb very well and has a greater potential to snag on their nails. Plus it just wouldn't be as comfy. 

To hold the liner down, someone suggested putting velcro strips on the bottom of the cage and the liner.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Agreed. I'm not really sure about polyester but I use velcro on the bottom of my liners (sewed one piece to each corner of the fleece liners and the other half is attached to the bottom of the cage) and it works great for me. There have been a few mornings where Henry really had a rockstar night in the hours before I wake up and he has figured out how to pull up a single corner, pulling the velcro apart and then somehow dragging that whole corner into his house with him to sleep...but otherwise I haven't had any issues...and it is all able to be thrown in the washer easily!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Polyester snags easy and is a cold fabric. It wouldn't work well for either a bag or a liner.


----------



## AsianBearCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks you guys!!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I hold my fleece liner down with small black binder clips. Works well.


----------



## Heidiho (Feb 9, 2013)

I make liner bags. I sew 2 pieces of fleece on 3 sides and then just slip the removable cage bottom into it and place back in the cage.


----------

